# September Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote for all your favorite Endless Summer photos!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Oh so many great ones !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ALL are great pictures!
Great seeing how much fun all the Goldens are having.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's going to be hard to choose, all the pics are great.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I just LOVE every picture  ! Each one is a winner!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love them all too. It's impossible for me to look at a photo of a golden and not smile, so lots of smiles. ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your Votes for your favorites!

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. 
Mark all your selections, then Vote Now. 

The Voting poll will close Sunday-09-29-2019 at 06:30 PM EST


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It's time to cast your Votes for your favorites!
> 
> It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want.
> Mark all your selections, then Vote Now.
> ...



I'm still trying to choose my favorites, they're all so awesome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your Votes for your favorites in the September Photo Contest. 

Only 18 members have voted, look through the entries, make your selections. It's multiple choice and you can vote for as many pictures as you want. Then Vote Now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

19 Members have voted, have you?

*The Voting Poll closes Sunday, 9/29/19 @ 6:30 PM EST. *


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank goodness you can vote for more than 1 picture  . Such wonderful pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting is close, your Vote(s) may determine the winner of the September Photo Contest. 

Look through the entries and make your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The Voting is close, your Vote(s) may determine the winner of the September Photo Contest.
> 
> Look through the entries and make your selections, then Vote Now!



Don't miss your chance to vote, the *Voting Poll closes Sunday, 9/29/19 @ 6:30 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A few of the Votes are really close, only 21 Members have voted. 

Your vote may determine the winner of the September Photo Contest. 

Look through the entries and mark ALL your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just 2 days left to vote.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I voted for so many!!!!! I do have a very top favourite, but there were so many good ones this month!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The votes are really close...........

Look through the entries and make ALL your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*25 Votes in............

Currently there is a tie between two pictures. 
*
Look through the entries, mark all your selections, then Vote Now. 

Your Vote could determine the winner!

*The Voting Poll closes Sunday-9/29/19 @ 6:30 PM EST.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *25 Votes in............
> 
> Currently there is a tie between two pictures.
> *
> ...



Only one day left to vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*There's a tie in the Votes, the Voting Poll closes tomorrow-Sunday @ 6:30 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TODAY is the Last Day to Cast your Votes in the September Photo Contest Voting Poll.
*
The Votes are really close.......your Vote may determine the winner. 

Look through the Entries, mark ALL your selections, then Vote Now. 

*Voting Poll Closes TODAY @ 6:30 PM EST.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

31 members have voted, have you?
*
There's still a tie*, look through the entries and make ALL your selections, then Vote now!

*The Voting Poll closes TODAY @ 6:30 PM EST. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close in about 6 minutes!! Hope you voted.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to ryanf for a great summer photo!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Congrats ryanf !


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations ryanf !!! Such a wonderful photo  .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations ryanf!

ALL the entries were really great, can't remember a closer voting poll....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats ryanf, great picture!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

ryanf's winning Endless Summer photo has been added to *2019 Photo Contest Winners *thread.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh fun! Thanks! There were some really good Summer pictures!


----------

